# Stress coat vs tap water conditioner



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay,

I understand that API stress coat helps aid your fish in growing their slime coat back, and that apparently the API tap water conditioner lacks that "slime coat growing magic" :lol: according to the bottle...

How much better is stress coat REALLY than the tap water conditioner? (since the T.W.C. is much cheaper than stress coat locally).

I've always used stress coat and stress zyme, but am just curious if there is a serious difference between the TWC and Stress Coat?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

In my opinion, it is not worth two cents. fish produce the slime coat. One way to make them produce more is by irritating their skin. On the other hand is that really something they need done to them? Something like getting you to use more sunscreen by keeping you out in the sun too long, maybe??

Our country suffers from too much marketing and too little ethics.


----------



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> In my opinion, it is not worth two cents. fish produce the slime coat. One way to make them produce more is by irritating their skin. On the other hand is that really something they need done to them? Something like getting you to use more sunscreen by keeping you out in the sun too long, maybe??
> 
> Our country suffers from too much marketing and too little ethics.


^second that


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to know, now i'll save even more money at the store!


----------



## blusue2 (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been using it all along for my little tank of platies (the tank that got me"Hooked on Fish!!), and now for my new cichlid tank. Is there something wrong with the product or is it just the cost factor? I asked the fish if they like it, and they aren't talkin'.


----------



## DrTim's (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess I have to jump in here and play a little defense 

There are two general types of conditioners - one is what I will call a tap water conditioner or detoxifier. These remove chlorine, chloramine and maybe ammonia (depending on the brand). There are several posts about the various active ingredients used if one what more info.

The second is what I will call the stress relief agents. These usually can also detoxify chlorine and chloramine but they (depending on the brand) also contain one of more of vitamins, immunostimulants, slime coat replacement and more. Granted there are those that are basically water but others are backed by serious science and provide real benefits.

So I guess my message is - please don't lump them all into the same trash can!

Cheers


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

> contain one of more of vitamins, immunostimulants, slime coat replacement and more


To me the question would be whether it is wise to pay for more if one doesn't need or want more. Many people go to the hospital due to too many medicines taken in the wrong way. I would assume the same would be true for fish except they have no choice.

If I see a need for any of the listed items, I would go for them but I find fish do well if the basics are provided without frills.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> > contain one of more of vitamins, immunostimulants, slime coat replacement and more
> 
> 
> To me the question would be whether it is wise to pay for more if one doesn't need or want more. Many people go to the hospital due to too many medicines taken in the wrong way. I would assume the same would be true for fish except they have no choice.
> ...


+1 
Well put! Thanks to all for your thoughts, always nice to have knowledgeable people to bounce ideas and thoughts off of :thumb:


----------



## DrTim's (Jun 8, 2010)

PfunMo - you may be qualified to know what your fish need and you're right if everything is fine than there is no need for anything but that is hardy the case for everyone and most people are not that knowledgeable and so they don't know what is wrong with their fish.

There are plenty of stressors of fish and adding a simple solution can be beneficial for many fishkeepers.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

DrTim's said:


> I guess I have to jump in here and play a little defense
> 
> There are two general types of conditioners - one is what I will call a tap water conditioner or detoxifier. These remove chlorine, chloramine and maybe ammonia (depending on the brand). There are several posts about the various active ingredients used if one what more info.
> 
> ...


+1 seachem can back up.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not saying there are not times when we need extra things. Just as medicine is sometimes needed for people and sometimes vitamins and creams help as well, fish at times do need extra. But then there are many cases of people nearly dying due to the wrong medicines or excess vitamins and supplements. If I feel my fish need vitamins or extra things, I put them in QT and add them. When I don't see the need, I don't.

Taking a trip through many nursing homes for the elderly will show what over medicating can do. The people setting in wheelchairs slobbering on themselves sometimes improve when moved to a different facility.


----------



## DrTim's (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with what your saying which I believe is that needless treatment can make things worse but there are times when there can be benefits.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I tend to shy away from using medicines even for myself until I really understand the need. Just went through an example of things that look needed that backfire pretty badly. I'm staying away from doctors and hospitals as long as I can now. Went in to straighten my nose and came out with a heart "irregularity" as they so lovingly put it. Now they tell me I probably had it all my life. No meds for me thanks>>

I've got a $45,000 nose and it still drips!


----------

